# PROBLEMAS: Actualizacion gcc 4.1.1 a gcc-4.1.2 [Cerrado]

## z0lt4r

Hola a todos, 

Habitualmente me dedico a leer los foros e ir aprendiendo cosas para, en un futuro no muy lejano, poder aportar mi granito de arena a esta gran comunidad que tanto me estÃ¡ dado. De antemano, muchas gracias a todos los que colaborais ayudando y aportando vuestra experiencia. Espero, en breve, poder unirme a vosotros y poder ayudar a los demÃ¡s de esta misma manera. 

En esta ocasiÃ³n me encuentro con un problema que no he podido encontrar en el foro y que me precupa bastante.

Intento actualizar la versiÃ³n gcc 4.1.1 a la 4.1.2, pero a mitad de compilaciÃ³n, cuando ya estÃ¡ a punto de terminar sÃ­mplemte se cuelga el PC, sÃ³lo lo hace en esta situaciÃ³n, miuentras no actualizo el gcc funciona perfectamente.

No he podido encontrar nada en los los logs de emerge ni en los logs del sistema, de todas maneras os posteo algunas informaciones que he recopilado por situviera algo mal. En caso de necesitar alguna cosa mÃ¡s, por favor indicÃ¡dmelo.

uname -a 

```
 Linux d4rkb0x 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 #3 SMP Sat Jul 14 15:47:53 CEST 2007 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux 
```

emerge --info me da:

```
Portage 2.1.2.9 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) processor

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 13 Jul 2007 18:30:10 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-tbird -pipe -O2"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/php/apache1-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-tbird -pipe -O2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/gentoo/ ftp://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.rnl.ist.utl.pt/pub/gentoo/ "

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="es_ES.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="es"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp/portage"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dfx 3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi alsa apache2 arts audiofile bash-completion bcmath berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt cscope ctype cups curl curlwrapers dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread encode exif expat ffmpeg firefox fontconfig fortran gd gdbm gif gimpprint gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv innodb ipv6 isdnlog java javascript jpeg kde lcms libg++ libwww mcal midi mime mmext mmx mozdevelop mp3 mp3rtp mpeg mudflap mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl nptlonly odbc ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl php plotutils png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection ruby sdl session simplexml slang slp sockets spell spl ssl svg svga symlink tcl tcltk tcpd tidy tiff tk tokenizer truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vcd verbose vorbis win32codecs wmf wxwindows x86 xml xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xorg xpm xprint xsl xvid zip zlib" 

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" 

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" 

ELIBC="glibc" 

INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard" 

KERNEL="linux" 

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" 

LINGUAS="es" 

USERLAND="GNU" 

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa fbdev"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

gcc-config -l

```
i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1 *
```

emerge -V

```
Portage 2.1.2.9 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 i686)
```

cat /proc/cpuinfo

```

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 6

model           : 4

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) processor

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 1001.810

cache size      : 256 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat p

se36 mmx fxsr syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow up

bogomips        : 2005.58

clflush size    : 32
```

dmesg

```

Linux version 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 (z0lt4r@d4rkb0x) (gcc versiÃ³n 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #3 SMP Sat Jul 14 15:47:53 CEST 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

sanitize start

sanitize end

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000000000 size: 000000000009fc00 end: 000000000009fc00 type: 1

copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

copy_e820_map() start: 000000000009fc00 size: 0000000000000400 end: 00000000000a0000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000000f0000 size: 0000000000010000 end: 0000000000100000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000100000 size: 000000002ff00000 end: 0000000030000000 type: 1

copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000ffff0000 size: 0000000000010000 end: 0000000100000000 type: 2

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000030000000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

768MB LOWMEM available.

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 196608) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   196608

  HighMem    196608 ->   196608

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   196608

On node 0 totalpages: 196608

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1504 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 191008 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI 2.3 present.

Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 30000000:cfff0000)

Detected 1001.810 MHz processor.

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 195072

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 acpi=off

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (0160c000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 773832k/786432k available (2905k kernel code, 12164k reserved, 1370k data, 240k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffe1c000 - 0xfffff000   (1932 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf0800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 239 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf0000000   ( 768 MB)

      .init : 0xc0535000 - 0xc0571000   ( 240 kB)

      .data : 0xc03d6558 - 0xc052cef0   (1370 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc03d6558   (2905 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 2005.58 BogoMIPS (lpj=4011172)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0183f9ff c1c7f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0183f9ff c1c7f9ff 00000000 00000420 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 18k freed

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) processor stepping 02

SMP motherboard not detected.

Local APIC not detected. Using dummy APIC emulation.

Brought up 1 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb440, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI quirk: region 6000-607f claimed by vt82c686 HW-mon

PCI quirk: region 5000-500f claimed by vt82c686 SMB

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Using IRQ router VIA [1106/0686] at 0000:00:07.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: e8000000-eaffffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-dfffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Machine check exception polling timer started.

microcode: CPU0 not a capable Intel processor

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Applying VIA southbridge workaround.

PCI: Disabling Via external APIC routing

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.15-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.17-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.59.

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.3 (Mar 22, 2004)

8139cp 0000:00:0c.0: This (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip

8139cp 0000:00:0c.0: Try the "8139too" driver instead.

8139cp 0000:00:0d.0: This (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip

8139cp 0000:00:0d.0: Try the "8139too" driver instead.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:0c.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:07.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:07.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:0a.2

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf0802000, 00:50:fc:e3:08:c3, IRQ 10

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:0d.0

eth1: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf0804000, 00:80:5a:28:ae:d0, IRQ 11

eth1:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:07.1

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt82c686b (rev 40) IDE UDMA100 controller on pci0000:00:07.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xc000-0xc007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xc008-0xc00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: ST3160212A, ATA DISK drive

hdb: ST340016A, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: HL-DT-STDVD-ROM GDR8164B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: HL-DT-STDVD-RAM GSA-H20L, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 312581808 sectors (160041 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63<6>hda: hw_config=607b, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 78165360 sectors (40020 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63<6>hdb: hw_config=6000, UDMA(100)

hdb: cache flushes not supported

 hdb: hdb1

hdc: ATAPI 52X DVD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.03

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.03

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:0a.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:07.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:07.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:0c.0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0a.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0a.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0a.2: irq 10, io mem 0xec002000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0a.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:07.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:07.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:0a.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:0c.0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: irq 10, io base 0x0000c400

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:07.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:07.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:0a.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:0c.0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: irq 10, io base 0x0000c800

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: setting IRQ 9 as level-triggered

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 0000:00:0a.0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:0a.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:0a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:0a.0: irq 9, io base 0x0000dc00

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 0000:00:0a.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 0000:00:07.5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:0a.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:0a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:0a.1: irq 5, io base 0x0000e000

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0xC302

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: Processor cpuid 642 not supported

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input1

ReiserFS: hda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda3: journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda3: checking transaction log (hda3)

ReiserFS: hda3: replayed 225 transactions in 21 seconds

ReiserFS: hda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 240k freed

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  1.0-9755  Mon Feb 26 23:21:15 PST 2007

PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 0000:00:07.5

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 0000:00:0a.1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.5 to 64

ReiserFS: hda3: Removing [384810 73644 0x0 SD]..done

ReiserFS: hda3: There were 1 uncompleted unlinks/truncates. Completed

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

eth1: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.
```

Las Ãºltimas lÃ­neas de /var/log/messages (el Ãºltimo reinicio que he tenido que hacer)

```
Linux version 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 (z0lt4r@d4rkb0x) (gcc versiÃ³n 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #3 SMP Sat Jul 14 15:47:53 CEST 2007

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x sanitize start

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x sanitize end

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000000000 size: 000000000009fc00 end: 000000000009fc00 type: 1

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x copy_e820_map() start: 000000000009fc00 size: 0000000000000400 end: 00000000000a0000 type: 2

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x copy_e820_map() start: 00000000000f0000 size: 0000000000010000 end: 0000000000100000 type: 2

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000100000 size: 000000002ff00000 end: 0000000030000000 type: 1

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x copy_e820_map() start: 00000000ffff0000 size: 0000000000010000 end: 0000000100000000 type: 2

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000030000000 (usable)

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x 0MB HIGHMEM available.

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x 768MB LOWMEM available.

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 196608) 0 entries of 256 used

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Zone PFN ranges:

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x DMA             0 ->     4096

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Normal       4096 ->   196608

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x HighMem    196608 ->   196608

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x 0:        0 ->   196608

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x On node 0 totalpages: 196608

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Normal zone: 1504 pages used for memmap

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Normal zone: 191008 pages, LIFO batch:31

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x HighMem zone: 0 pages used for memmap

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x DMI 2.3 present.

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 30000000:cfff0000)

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Detected 1001.810 MHz processor.

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 195072

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 acpi=off

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x mapped APIC to ffffd000 (0160c000)

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Initializing CPU#0

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Memory: 773832k/786432k available (2905k kernel code, 12164k reserved, 1370k data, 240k init, 0k highmem)

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x virtual kernel memory layout:

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x fixmap  : 0xffe1c000 - 0xfffff000   (1932 kB)

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x vmalloc : 0xf0800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 239 MB)

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf0000000   ( 768 MB)

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x .init : 0xc0535000 - 0xc0571000   ( 240 kB)

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x .data : 0xc03d6558 - 0xc052cef0   (1370 kB)

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc03d6558   (2905 kB)

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 2005.58 BogoMIPS (lpj=4011172)

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0183f9ff c1c7f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x CPU: After all inits, caps: 0183f9ff c1c7f9ff 00000000 00000420 00000000 00000000 00000000

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Intel machine check architecture supported.

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Freeing SMP alternatives: 18k freed

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) processor stepping 02

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x SMP motherboard not detected.

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Local APIC not detected. Using dummy APIC emulation.

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Brought up 1 CPUs

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x NET: Registered protocol family 16

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb440, last bus=1

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x PCI: Using configuration type 1

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Setting up standard PCI resources

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x SCSI subsystem initialized

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x libata version 2.00 loaded.

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x usbcore: registered new device driver usb

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x PCI: Probing PCI hardware

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x PCI quirk: region 6000-607f claimed by vt82c686 HW-mon

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x PCI quirk: region 5000-500f claimed by vt82c686 SMB

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x PCI: Using IRQ router VIA [1106/0686] at 0000:00:07.0

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x IO window: disabled.

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x MEM window: e8000000-eaffffff

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x PREFETCH window: d0000000-dfffffff

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x NET: Registered protocol family 2

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x TCP reno registered

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Machine check exception polling timer started.

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x microcode: CPU0 not a capable Intel processor

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x io scheduler noop registered

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x io scheduler deadline registered

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x io scheduler cfq registered

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Applying VIA southbridge workaround.

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x PCI: Disabling Via external APIC routing

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.15-k2

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.17-k2-NAPI

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.59.

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x 8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.3 (Mar 22, 2004)

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x 8139cp 0000:00:0c.0: This (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x 8139cp 0000:00:0c.0: Try the "8139too" driver instead.

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x 8139cp 0000:00:0d.0: This (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x 8139cp 0000:00:0d.0: Try the "8139too" driver instead.

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x 8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:0c.0

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:07.2

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:07.3

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:0a.2

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf0802000, 00:50:fc:e3:08:c3, IRQ 10

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:0d.0

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x eth1: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf0804000, 00:80:5a:28:ae:d0, IRQ 11

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x eth1:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x netconsole: not configured, aborting

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:07.1

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x VP_IDE: VIA vt82c686b (rev 40) IDE UDMA100 controller on pci0000:00:07.1

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x ide0: BM-DMA at 0xc000-0xc007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x ide1: BM-DMA at 0xc008-0xc00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Probing IDE interface ide0...

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x hda: ST3160212A, ATA DISK drive

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x hdb: ST340016A, ATA DISK drive

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Probing IDE interface ide1...

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x hdc: HL-DT-STDVD-ROM GDR8164B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x hdd: HL-DT-STDVD-RAM GSA-H20L, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x hda: max request size: 512KiB

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x hda: 312581808 sectors (160041 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63<6>hda: hw_config=607b

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x , UDMA(100)

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x hda: cache flushes supported

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x hdb: max request size: 128KiB

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x hdb: 78165360 sectors (40020 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63<6>hdb: hw_config=6000

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x , UDMA(100)

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x hdb: cache flushes not supported

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x hdb: hdb1

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x hdc: ATAPI 52X DVD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x hdd: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x 3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.03

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Logic Corporation

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.03

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x usbmon: debugfs is not available

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:0a.2

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:07.2

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:07.3

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:0c.0

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x ehci_hcd 0000:00:0a.2: EHCI Host Controller

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x ehci_hcd 0000:00:0a.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x ehci_hcd 0000:00:0a.2: irq 10, io mem 0xec002000

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x ehci_hcd 0000:00:0a.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:07.2

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:07.3

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:0a.2

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:0c.0

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: UHCI Host Controller

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: irq 10, io base 0x0000c400

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:07.3

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:07.2

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:0a.2

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:0c.0

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: UHCI Host Controller

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: irq 10, io base 0x0000c800

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x PCI: setting IRQ 9 as level-triggered

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 0000:00:0a.0

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x uhci_hcd 0000:00:0a.0: UHCI Host Controller

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x uhci_hcd 0000:00:0a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x uhci_hcd 0000:00:0a.0: irq 9, io base 0x0000dc00

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 0000:00:0a.1

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 0000:00:07.5

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x uhci_hcd 0000:00:0a.1: UHCI Host Controller

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x uhci_hcd 0000:00:0a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x uhci_hcd 0000:00:0a.1: irq 5, io base 0x0000e000

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0xC302

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x USB Mass Storage support registered.

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x oprofile: using timer interrupt.

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x TCP cubic registered

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x NET: Registered protocol family 1

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x NET: Registered protocol family 10

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x NET: Registered protocol family 17

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x powernow-k8: Processor cpuid 642 not supported

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Using IPI Shortcut mode

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input1

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x ReiserFS: hda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x ReiserFS: hda3: using ordered data mode

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x ReiserFS: hda3: journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x ReiserFS: hda3: checking transaction log (hda3)

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x ReiserFS: hda3: replayed 225 transactions in 21 seconds

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x ReiserFS: hda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Freeing unused kernel memory: 240k freed

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  1.0-9755  Mon Feb 26 23:21:15 PST 2007

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 0000:00:07.5

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 0000:00:0a.1

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.5 to 64

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x ReiserFS: hda3: Removing [384810 73644 0x0 SD]..done

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x ReiserFS: hda3: There were 1 uncompleted unlinks/truncates. Completed

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x EXT3 FS on hda1, internal journal

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Jul 14 13:15:45 d4rkb0x Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

Jul 14 13:28:53 d4rkb0x spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

```

Las Ãºltimas lÃ­neas de /var/log/emerge.log

```
1184366139: Started emerge on: Jul 14, 2007 00:35:39

1184366139:  *** emerge --ask --update --verbose gcc

1184366160:  >>> emerge (1 of 2) sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2 to /

1184366160:  === (1 of 2) Cleaning (sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2::/usr/portage/sys-devel/gcc/gcc-4.1.2.ebuild)

1184366178:  === (1 of 2) Compiling/Merging (sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2::/usr/portage/sys-devel/gcc/gcc-4.1.2.ebuild)

```

Y por Ãºltimo el fichero .config de la ultima compilaciÃ³n del kernel:

[code]

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.20-gentoo-r8

# Sat Jul 14 15:31:17 2007

#

CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_IPC_NS is not set

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_UTS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_CPUSETS is not set

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

# CONFIG_KMOD is not set

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

#

# Block layer

#

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_LSF is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="anticipatory"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

CONFIG_MK7=y

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U64 is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=32

# CONFIG_SCHED_SMT is not set

# CONFIG_SCHED_MC is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL is not set

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHPTE is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_IRQBALANCE is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=250

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x100000

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU is not set

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PM_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

# CONFIG_ACPI is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_HT_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT is not set

# CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC is not set

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

# CONFIG_NETDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

#

# DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

#

# TIPC Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TCPPROBE is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=y

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=4000

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_ENABLE_RD_STRM is not set

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

#

# Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

#

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SATA_SVW=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

CONFIG_SATA_SIL=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

CONFIG_SATA_VIA=y

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

CONFIG_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

CONFIG_MD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DM_CRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MIRROR is not set

# CONFIG_DM_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=y

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

# CONFIG_FUSION_CTL is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXPORT_FULL_API is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Texas Instruments PCILynx requires I2C

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Macintosh device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MAC_EMUMOUSEBTN is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# PHY device support

#

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

# CONFIG_DE2104X is not set

CONFIG_TULIP=y

# CONFIG_TULIP_MWI is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_DE4X5 is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_840 is not set

# CONFIG_DM9102 is not set

# CONFIG_ULI526X is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

CONFIG_B44=y

Respecto al sistema tengo instalado KDE 3.5.5 y el Xorg 7.1 (modular), beryl y xgl

TambiÃ©n instalÃ© los drive

----------

## i92guboj

 *z0lt4r wrote:*   

> Hola a todos, 
> 
> Habitualmente me dedico a leer los foros e ir aprendiendo cosas para, en un futuro no muy lejano, poder aportar mi granito de arena a esta gran comunidad que tanto me estÃ¡ dado. De antemano, muchas gracias a todos los que colaborais ayudando y aportando vuestra experiencia. Espero, en breve, poder unirme a vosotros y poder ayudar a los demÃ¡s de esta misma manera. 
> 
> En esta ocasiÃ³n me encuentro con un problema que no he podido encontrar en el foro y que me precupa bastante.
> ...

 

Bienvenido.

Tu problema no creo que sea con Gentoo ni con gcc, sino con tu cpu o memoria. Los cuelgues aleatorios durante las compilaciones largas son, en el 99,9% de los casos, síntoma de sobrecalentamiento de la cpu, o de una pastilla de memoria dañada. El problema que hay con este tipo de fallos es que solo aparecen cuando se lleva a la cpu o a la memoria al límite de sus capacidades. La compilación es lo más pesado que se puede hacer con un pc, prácticamente, y precisamente por eso, es ahí donde notas el problema. GCC es además uno de los paquetes más pesados, y la compilación es larga, lo cual hace que la cpu se vaya calentando gradualmente.

Yo probaría a monitorizar la temperatura de tu cpu mientras compilas, fíjate en la temperatura que alcanza antes del cuelgue.

Si la temperatura permanece normal (digamos, por debajo de los 50 grados), entonces arranca desde un livecd que pueda ejecutar memtest86+ al inicio, y pásale un test a tu ram.

----------

## chumi

Yo recuerdo que para compilar esa versión de GCC en un AMD64 tuve que deshabilitar las optimizaciones '-O2' (no es que tenga memoria, es que lo apunté en el make.conf).

```

# Para compilar gcc he tenido que deshabilitar las optimizaciones -O2

#CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -pipe"

```

De todas maneras, esto sólo te puede ser útil si siempre se te cuelga en el mismo punto de la compilación, si el cuelgue es aleatorio, apuesto tambien por problemas de calentamiento o memoria.

Saludos!!

----------

## zorth

intenta compilar otro paquete pesado como por ej., gimp o glibc o xorg-server. si con estos tambien se te cuelga podria ser a que tu memoria ram, la memoria de la tarjeta de video, la placa o el micro no funcionan correctamente. 

para descartar problemas fisicos, arranca desde una livecd y somete al pc a testeos de memoria y si tienes windows instalado, prueba a pasarle programas de testeo.

saludos.

----------

## z0lt4r

Hola a todos, 

Muchas gracias por vuestras prontas respuestas.

El memtest ya se lo pasé y no obtuve resultados, todo pasó OK, puede ser debido al sobrecalentamiento de la CPU pero me extraña porque anteriormente ya actualicé a la versión 4.1.1 del gcc y todo fue como la seda.

También instalé el gimp y funcionó muy bien.

De todas formas, como esto de la informática es como los expedientes X, volveré ha hacerle los tests de calentamiento del micro por si acaso.

Ya diré algo cuando tenga resultados.

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.

Hasta pronto.

Salu2.   :Cool: 

P.D: En mi otro PC que es un AMD64, lo compilé perfectamennte sin tener que quitar nada. No obstante, probaré también esa opción que mencionas chumi, gracias.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *z0lt4r wrote:*   

> Hola a todos, 
> 
> Muchas gracias por vuestras prontas respuestas.
> 
> El memtest ya se lo pasé y no obtuve resultados, todo pasó OK, puede ser debido al sobrecalentamiento de la CPU pero me extraña porque anteriormente ya actualicé a la versión 4.1.1 del gcc y todo fue como la seda.
> ...

 

Recuerda que mientras que los k8 raramente (según mi experiencia) pasan de los 45 grados, por contra, en los athlon (k7) los problemas de calentamiento son cualquier cosa menos raros. Los athlon se calientan, y mucho, y, si ahora es verano en tu país, ya tienes una dosis extra de probabilidades.

Otros factores pueden influir en la elevación de la temperatura, como el atasco progresivo de las ranuras de ventilación, algún ventilador que haya dejado de funcionar, o el deterioro de la masilla disipadora térmica que va sobre tu micro.

Recuerda también que memtest86, si bien es un test exhaustivo, tampoco es infalible.

----------

## z0lt4r

Hola i92guboj, 

Gracias por tus consejos.

Efectivamente en los K7 la temperatura es siempre muy alta por eso nunca me preocupó demasiado que superara los valores "comunes" de los otros procesadores. De hecho, siempre ha funcionado a pleno rendimiento incluso con elevadas temperaturas. Aún así, le instalé un ventilador extra en la caja por lo que pudiera pasar.

 *Quote:*   

> , y, si ahora es verano en tu país, ya tienes una dosis extra de probabilidades.

 

Hombre, no es Córdoba, que me imagino que ahora mismo debéis sufrir un calor bastante infernal, pero aquí en Valencia también tenemos calor de lo lindo   :Surprised:  . Ese factor sí lo tengo previsto (la caja se pasa abierta todo el verano y me toca estar pendiente del polvo y demás elementos que puedan entrar en la caja, jejeje  :Razz:  ).

 *Quote:*   

> el deterioro de la masilla disipadora térmica que va sobre tu micro.

 

En esto no había pensado..., nunca pense´que pudiera ser relevante   :Shocked: 

En fin, ahora mismo le estoy haciendo pruebas de sobrecarga de la CPU, a ver si al calentarse demasiado me dice algo raro....

Corrijo....ya me ha dado algo raro. Se ha colgado a los 30 min de estar compliando.... Me temo que voy a tener que revisarlo TODO. 

Según esta página: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/articles/hardware-stability-p1.xml?style=printable

Aún me quedan algunas pruebas por hacer pero es muy posible que se deba a un problema de Temperatura.

¿Y si lo meto en el congelador?   :Laughing: 

En fin, al menos ya tengo pìstas por dónde seguir. 

Muchas gracias por todo. 

Hasta pronto.

Salu2   :Cool: 

----------

## z0lt4r

Hola a todos, 

Como dije, aquí estoy para indicar los resultados que obtuve en las pruebas que he hecho.

Bueno, no es mucho, pero la conclusión es, como efectivamente me habíais indicado el sobrecalentamiento.

Después hacer varias pruebas de compilación mientras estaba en marcha lm-sensos y gkrellm (que fantásticas herramientas   :Very Happy:  ), pude comprobar que la temperatura se disparaba demasiado (es que el calor del verano, no pue ser....)

La solución: 

- Comprobar pasta térmica de la cpu...mmmm, totalmente deteriorada ==> la restauré.

- El segundo ventilador ==>  Para mi sorpresa, ¡¡¡¡no estaba funcionando!!!! ==> lo reparé

- Al final también he optado por dejar la caja abierta, como msuele ser habitual en mi, en estas fechas   :Rolling Eyes: 

Al final la confianza jeuga malas pasadas. Eso me pasa por no comprobarlo todo antes    :Wink: 

Me avergüenza haberos hecho perder el tiempo   :Embarassed:  , muchas gracias por todo.   :Very Happy: 

Doy este post por SOLUCIONADO Y CERRADO. 

Hasta pronto.

Salu2   :Cool: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *z0lt4r wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Al final la confianza jeuga malas pasadas. Eso me pasa por no comprobarlo todo antes   
> 
> Me avergüenza haberos hecho perder el tiempo   , muchas gracias por todo.  
> ...

 

Jeje, no te preocupes, esas cosas pasan a veces. Lo importante es que se haya arreglado el problem  :Wink: 

----------

